# Is regiment/unit history taught in great detail?



## Veteran`s son (22 Dec 2003)

Hello

Is the history of a regiment/unit taught in great detail in the CF?

How important do you think regimental history is to the members of a unit?

As always, your opinions and comments are appreciated.


----------



## mattoigta (23 Dec 2003)

Not as much as it should be. I think regimental history (and history in general for that matter) is extremely important. However our regiment has released a good book on our history, and we do keep a nice regimental museum and has a lot of pride in our rich history.


----------



## brin11 (23 Dec 2003)

Veteran‘s Son,

Regimental history used to be taught in quite alot of detail in Wainwright, PPCLI battleschool in the late 80‘s.  Don‘t know about now.  You would also be quizzed on it quite often during PT, during inspections, etc.

I think its VERY important to know your history, especially for combat arms.  It definitely makes you feel the pride of the achievements of past members of the unit and helps with morale and esprit de corps.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Dec 2003)

In cadets we are told that we need to know our unit history but almost all the cadets except the RSM know nothing of our history.Since I finished reading our regiment‘s history book I‘ve been helping teach unit history to the cadets because I think it is very important because it makes you feel proud of your unit. Horse Guards!


----------



## portcullisguy (23 Dec 2003)

Knowing your unit‘s history is useless if that‘s ALL you know.

Regimental history should supplement your desire to be a part of the bigger picture, to contribute and play your role in it.  I like knowing my unit‘s history - in fact, I am a student of ALL military history - but if I don‘t know how to operate my weapon and how to conduct a patrol, then I am just a historian, not a soldier.


----------



## typhoon85 (24 Dec 2003)

"Regimental history used to be taught in quite alot of detail in Wainwright, PPCLI battleschool in the late 80‘s. Don‘t know about now. "

We are still drilled on it.....We get tested on it in BIQ


----------

